# 3 more for Declan in Australia



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

When I thought his parcel had got lost I started knitting again .but he received it after 6 weeks in post .he will now have an extra 3 to keep him warm.these will be tracked so I don't have to worry again as to where they are


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

nice sweaters. good idea to track packages. One reads stories of mail being delivered 50 years later. LOL


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Great little sweaters.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Your knitting is beautiful. Lucky Declan.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Glad it arrived safe,never to many clothes for baby,


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

What beautiful sweaters!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Those are so beautifully done! Glad the original package made it. Declan is going to be one very well dressed baby.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters. Love the variety of stitches.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

With them going into winter I am sure those lovely cardigans will get a lot of use!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute little sweaters. The bottom one has a very nice stitch design.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice! You'll not be so worried this time now that you know they take a long time to get there.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely cardis for Declan.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Great sweaters and designs!


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

All three are wonderful. The different colours and textures make them each very unique.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely cardi's for Declan ! Your work is wonderful ! So glad your first parcel arrived ! 
Wondering if you could please share the pattern source ? 
I think I could make one in a solid color but no fancy stitches. &#128533;
Thanking you in advance ! &#128522;


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

He is going to be a lucky little boy. I particularly like the first cardigan.


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

Your knitting is beautiful. Lovely sweaters.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely little knits, and so glad to hear that the others didn't get lost!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are lovely .. :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

He will be the toastiest kid in Perth!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colours.


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

canuckle49 said:


> Lovely cardi's for Declan ! Your work is wonderful ! So glad your first parcel arrived !
> Wondering if you could please share the pattern source ?
> I think I could make one in a solid color but no fancy stitches. 😕
> Thanking you in advance ! 😊


Canuckle49 I use a plain pattern and put my own pattern on them .the top one is really easy to do...Start with odd amount of stitches .do the rib then pattern is 1st row.KNIT.2nd row. PURL 3 rd row K1 P1 to end of row K1. 4th row. P1 K1b to end of row P1.. (k1b means knit stitch below .once you have a few rows done you will find it easy as you can see how the pattern is going .let us know how you get on x


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Best dressed baby in Australia.


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

I love the top one-can you share the pattern?


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Incredible work. Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

annie1452 said:


> Canuckle49 I use a plain pattern and put my own pattern on them .the top one is really easy to do...Start with odd amount of stitches .do the rib then pattern is 1st row.KNIT.2nd row. PURL 3 rd row K1 P1 to end of row K1. 4th row. P1 K1b to end of row P1.. (k1b means knit stitch below .once you have a few rows done you will find it easy as you can see how the pattern is going .let us know how you get on x


Thank you so much Annie ! I usually just use yarn with different colours that makes its own pattern and knit a plain sweater. I need to broaden my horizons I think ! 
I look at all the lovely sweaters like yours and then go back to the same patterns that I use over and over. 
Many thanks for motivating me ! 😊


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

All three of the sweaters are beautiful! What a lucky little boy.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic knitting. Declan is going to be very well dressed. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Told you they would arrive.....these are lovely also, and as the weather is cooling down, they will be greatly appreciated, I'm sure.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

What lucky little guy. Your knitting is so nice.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful cardigans, he will need them soon starting to cool down in Australia.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

They're all beautiful. I don't know which one I like best.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty sweaters.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They're all lovely.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters! Lovely work, great colors!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

All three are nicely done.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are great, what is the stitch pattern in the last one, does it have a name? Great job


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Love your sweaters&#128522;


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the stitch on the first blue cardi. They are all very nicely knitted.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

All the sweaters are very nice but my favorite is the last one.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful outfits. Lucky baby declan.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

whitetail said:


> They are great, what is the stitch pattern in the last one, does it have a name? Great job


I'd love to know the stitch pattern too.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

String Queen said:


> Cute little sweaters. The bottom one has a very nice stitch design.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Such beautiful little sweaters!!! I've done that many times, take a plain pattern and find a fancy stitch that you just love and add it to the garment!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Absolut ely beautiful. Care to share the link especially first and last posting although I believe all three made with same basic pattern just added extra pattern
Whatever, they are beautifully done.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are great! Love the simplicity of the grey one.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I like the 3rd pattern. Can you share. Your knitting is beautiful. Do you knit continental or English?


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful knitting. Love them all.


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Real beauties. Lovely work, too!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Such beautiful knitting. Love them all.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

He'll be the best dressed baby


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

lovely sweaters


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful cardis. Hope he doesn't outgrow them before he gets them. You've done a beautiful job of knitting. Aloha... Bev


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are gorgeous sweaters!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Would you be so kind to share the patterns they're all beautiful 
thanks


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful cardigans!


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thankyou for all your lovely comments.I will put the patterns on here when I can do it on my laptop tomorrow .thanks again


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Those sweaters are gorgeous! Where did you have to ship them to??


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Fabulous knitting!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Perfect and classic for little boys. Wonderful job!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful cardigans..it's getting chilly over in oz....

Lovely colours and patterns


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice sweaters,


----------



## mtnMarilyn (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful Work!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They are beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Great work, wonderful results.


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

These three for Declan are just lovely!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautifully done, especially love the 3rd one


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

THE 1st PATTERN
after rib
start with odd amount of stitches
1st row Knit
2nd row Purl
3rd row *K1 P1 rep to last stitch K1
4th row *P1 K1B rep to last stitch P1
These are the 4 rows to pattern
K1B means knit into stitch below for the kp s that don't know stitch 


3rd cardigan pattern
Depending on how many stitches you have on needles 
this is the pattern for 51 sts 
1st row Knit
2nd row Purl
3rd row K2 (yfwd Sl1 K1 psso K1 ) * K2tog.yfwd.Sl1.K1.psso.K1 rep to last 4 sts ( K2tog,yfwd.K1) K1 
4th row Purl

you will be able to work pattern out because the pattern row is K2tog yfwd slip 1 K1 psso K1 
I think I did 5 rows inbetween pattern row to space it out
Hope you can all understand this Happy Knitting xx

If you use a plain DK pattern these patterns should come out the same size as you are knitting xx


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

Susan Marie said:


> Those sweaters are gorgeous! Where did you have to ship them to??


they were posted to Perth Australia


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> nice sweaters. good idea to track packages. One reads stories of mail being delivered 50 years later. LOL


Wonder where it was all those years!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice knitting! Declan will be well dressed and warm!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

What is the name of the original sweater pattern? Can you share that with us please?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful sweaters!


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

SallyJ said:


> What is the name of the original sweater pattern? Can you share that with us please?


I just used a plain DK baby cardigan pattern or if you don't have any use a one with a small pattern on either one will be okay


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

I posted these on Monday and cant believe they are already in Perth today.amazing what tracking can do .will see how long it takes to get delivered to Declan


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Declan will indeed be warm with all his lovely cardigans.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

The 3rd row of the 3rd cardigan - did you omit a yfwd - "K2tog.yfwd.Sl1.K1.psso.K1" loses a stitch each time you repeat it.


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

Deegle said:


> The 3rd row of the 3rd cardigan - did you omit a yfwd - "K2tog.yfwd.Sl1.K1.psso.K1" loses a stitch each time you repeat it.


Thanks for pointing that out deegle yes I missed some out sorry to all of you that tried the pattern..it should read 
K2tog.yfwd.k1.yfwd.sl1.k1.psso.k1.


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

annie1452 said:


> THE 1st PATTERN
> after rib
> start with odd amount of stitches
> 1st row Knit
> ...


Sorry missed some out on 3rd row ..it should be
K2 (yfwd,sl1,k1psso,k1)*k2tog,yfwd,k1,yfwd,sl1,k1,psso,k1


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Lucky little boy. Knitting perfection.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

annie1452 said:


> Thanks for pointing that out deegle yes I missed some out sorry to all of you that tried the pattern..it should read
> K2tog.yfwd.k1.yfwd.sl1.k1.psso.k1.


Thanks for that and a big thank you for the pattern.


----------



## annie1452 (Jan 12, 2013)

They have arrived today cant believe it only took 8 days compared to 6 weeks for the first ones .will put photos on when she passes them onto Declan.thankyou for all your lovely comments xx


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are all lovely, thank you for the pattern info,


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the patterns


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Have bookmarked and hopefully will make some for Christmas.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I like the last one to. It look more "girly". I would love to make it for my GGD. She is 3 years old. Where can I get the pattern please.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Is the correction for the 1 pattern or the second? I am confused with all these corrections.


----------



## Birte (Aug 15, 2016)

I would love the pattern for the blue one please


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful and thanks for sharing the patterns


----------



## momidol (Mar 28, 2013)

Tracking is fine if the PO can find your package. The last 3 packages I have mailed one went as far as Santa Clarita, Ca . from Pasadena then could not be found , the next one tracking could not be found, the one I mailed on Saturday no tracking number could be found by USPS. The first 2 packages I called my daughter and she received them. The last one to North Carolina no idea where it is all were sent priority . Employees answer is at least they got the packages!!


----------



## catherina (Mar 7, 2019)

How do I get the link to these lovely cardigans please


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful cardigans, thanks for the patterns.


----------

